# Lookin to put some outlaws and crushloks on my brute



## HonkeyKongRacing (Dec 2, 2012)

Im lookin to put some on my 08 brute but don`t wanna lift it really high cause i still need it to go on trail rides. What would be the best way to where it could still rip in mud? :aargh4:


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

2" lift, 29.5" outlaws clutch work and go. I have 2" lift and 31's and I trail ride fine for my area and mud even better.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You really wanna trail ride on crush locks? That's gonna suck.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> You really wanna trail ride on crush locks? That's gonna suck.




Hahaha agreed. 

Correct me if I'm wrong here but I don't think that the tires on 'locks have any air in them.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yeah Zguy, you are wrong. LOL My locks, you can run them with or without air. You put air in them to trail ride and let all the air out to race. Actually, when they have about five pounds of air in them they don't ride that bad at all, about like my backs on my regular rims. If you get some I would strongly suggest you get some that will take air, not all of them will. I run the Rubberdown Locks. And a 2" lift would be plenty.


----------

